# Shimano US BAITRUNNER 4500 B Hammerpreis Legende



## am-angelsport (27. August 2011)

Hallo Angelfreunde,


TOP Angebot

* Shimano *​ * US BAITRUNNER 4500 B 
 *​ *[BTR4500B]*​ *Eine Rarität ist zurück !
*​ 
 * jetzt zum Hammerpreis

NUR 99,99
*​ ​ 

​*Merkmale:*  
 

Kaltgeschmiedete Aluminium Spule
XT7 Gehäuse
Dyna Balance
Hypergear
Oversized Power Roller
Kaltgeschmiedetes Getriebe
Super Stopper II
Biogrip
 

  Details: ​ 

Gewicht: 629 g
 

 Kugellager: 3 + 1 Walzenlager
 

Schnurfassung: 0,30mm - 290m / 0,35mm - 210m

 

 Übersetzung: 4,8 : 1
 Schnureinzug pro Kurbelumdrehung: 94cm

http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...._p10819_x2.htm








http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...._p10819_x2.htm


bei uns im Onlineshop bestellbar. 


www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de​ 



bei Fragen oder Interesse können sie uns täglich von 9.30Uhr bis 18.00 Uhr telefonisch erreichen.
Bestellhotline: 07143 – 9607911​ 



Beste Grüße​ 

Ihr A&M Angelsport Team​


----------

